# 2016/2017 Hunting Photos



## B Man (Apr 5, 2017)

Now that the season is over until next fall let's see some pictures from this past season!  Pointing or retrieving, all the above post them up.

Few of mine to kick it off


----------



## 28gage (Apr 6, 2017)

IMG_0565 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/, on Flickr



IMG_0572 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/, on Flickr



great Buck by chuck forsyth, on Flickr


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 6, 2017)

Preacher and Drake's First year Wood Cock Hunting!!


----------



## cactusjack (Apr 6, 2017)

Great pics!!!


----------



## B Man (Apr 7, 2017)

Good hunting Preacher!

28gauge, how was the bird hunting this year?  I had a friend go to a Ranch down there this year said it was the best wild bird hunt he'd ever been on.


----------



## 28gage (Apr 8, 2017)

Last two years have been the best in 10 or 15 years.  In fact this past season had the highest road count by the state fish & game since they started doing them.  Just awesome.


----------



## GLS (Apr 8, 2017)

6 year-old Abby backing 3 year-old Willa on a single.





Taken in 2016, but was in January.  2015-16 woodcock season.  Abby on a woodcock.  Didn't get photos of them pointing last season.  Too busy shooting.


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 9, 2017)

Right now is our "second season" or is it our "first season"? Anyway spring is the best time for training but have call it quits for a few months. The birds are nesting.


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 9, 2017)

I looked at the spot for 5 minutes and couldn't find the hen Tob said was right there! He of course was right.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 11, 2017)

Great pictures fellows!!!!!


----------



## cgrover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Flint and Magnolia (Maggie)*

Maggie, an English cocker spaniel, started retrieving and flushing for Flint at 4 months old this year.  Her drive is out of this world, and has 0 fear.  They're going to make a great duo.


----------



## 28gage (Jul 3, 2017)

That first pic with the birds in flight needs to be on the wall, just a great pic.


----------



## cgrover1 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a full evolution of the shot.  See the attached pics.  I think Flint got a touch excited and decided to break, unfortunately.


----------



## 28gage (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Killinstuff (Sep 3, 2017)

Well back in Montana for the opener and what a difference a year makes.  Super cold December last year (-15 at night average) and a pretty good spring and summer drought really put the birds down this fall and farmers will be hurting when the bills need to be paid.   Pheasant took the biggest beating it looks like.  Lots of birds along the Yellowstone but get a few miles away form water and there a few broods.  Sharptails were ones and twos the first couple days and I was thinking their nesting failed but today the dogs did find brood birds.  No Huns yet.  Plenty of doves (rock doves too) though to work on those high fly by's so I'm going to go hungry.  

No dogs pics since I didn't carry my phone with me but maybe in the week.


----------



## Killinstuff (Sep 3, 2017)

Well looks like my internet connection doesn't like uploading pics. Will has veto  try again in a few days when I head wast again.


----------

